# Newbie with a Question



## Ohio82 (Apr 6, 2013)

I am fairly new to woodworking. I enjoy it greatly, but I can never seem to get my 45 degree corners to all match up on a square project.

I am currently making some small photography props. They are step stools that look like benches.

I am putting trim peices around the top and I can't seem to figure out how to get the corners to match up. I know this is a rookie question here but I would appriciate your help. Thanks


----------



## daveinjersey (Feb 27, 2013)

Need a little more information. How are you making your corners? Miter saw? Miter box?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Miters demand accuracy, both in cutting the angles and the length of the pieces, opposite sides must always be exactly the same length.

It would help to know what you are using to cut the miters.


----------



## Ohio82 (Apr 6, 2013)

Miter saw.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Ohio82 said:


> Miter saw.


From experience, I think this is part of the problem. Most miter saws are really construction tools where being off 1 degree is okay. When you add that up, you're off 4 degrees in a square. 

This is why a good miter fence for my table saw is on my wish list.


----------



## daveinjersey (Feb 27, 2013)

When you make a 45 cut, can you test it against the 45 on a square? If it's off, the miter saw needs adjustment. Do you have the manual? If not, can you find it online? It should give instructions. Failing that, look for screws that look like they're meant to change fence alignment, etc.


----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=a5WBUGnRLBE

Yo, I found this vid to be really helpful, maybe something here for you. Good Luck!


----------



## Ohio82 (Apr 6, 2013)

Is there a better tool to use for the miter's? Is there a cost effective tool. Using my table saw is not gonna work its a p.o.s. from sears. I appreciate all the help guys. Thanks


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Ohio82 said:


> Is there a better tool to use for the miter's? Is there a cost effective tool. Using my table saw is not gonna work its a p.o.s. from sears. I appreciate all the help guys. Thanks


Your miter saw should be fine. Like most tools, they do need to be carefully set up and maintained though. 
https://www.wwgoa.com/articles/getting-started/set-up-your-miter-saw-for-perfect-cuts/

There are also a lot more on you tube.:smile:

It's also possible all your table saw needs is a good tune up also. Not many tools can be packaged up, trucked most all over the world, unpacked and give stellar results.


----------



## Ohio82 (Apr 6, 2013)

So I think that my problem is an accurate cut problem on my end. I guess I just need to practice a bunch on some scrap pieces. I find it hard to get my blade just perfect on the end of the board to make my outside measurements perfect. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## plainolebill (Mar 31, 2013)

Try attaching a temporary (longer) fence to your miter saw then clamp a piece of wood to it as a stop to insure that everything is cut to the same length.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Ohio82 said:


> Is there a better tool to use for the miter's? Is there a cost effective tool. Using my table saw is not gonna work its a p.o.s. from sears. I appreciate all the help guys. Thanks


The main miter saw I use is that p.o.s. from sears, and I get excellent miters. CMS's, SCMS's, and RAS's are designed to be accurate cutting machines. If yours isn't, it needs adjustment. I've never had a saw that couldn't be brought into tolerance. It may need some part replaced, or most likely to learn how to set up and use the tool properly.

Most all cuts and joinery can be done on a tablesaw, one way or another. If you feel it's easier to use a sled, you have the option to configure an accurate cutting jig.

You could use the Lion Trimmer, which will shear off an exact 45 degree angle.








 







.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

Some days you just need to simply decide that you are going to get a tool "tuned up" so that it works like it's supposed to and so you can trust it. People who make their living with tools can't afford not to do this on a fairly regular basis. The hobbyists among us do it too, but the time we take to do it doesn't cost us so much, it's more about keeping our sanity. Pick one of your saws and commit to making it really work for you. You won't regret it and your work will show you care enough to take good care of your tools. Lesson from my grandfather: "Take care of your tools so that they can take care of you. Keep them sharp and true".


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

To get the opposite sides the same you can also stack them and cut simultaneously if it is thin enough stock.


----------

